# How much is the cost for making a skyline legal in the U.S?



## DHOC_2000 (May 30, 2005)

Hey I have a problem, I have a friend in the NAVY that can get me a Skyline really cheap from Japan, but I wanna know how much I have to spend trying to make it legal in the U.S you know license plate and all that please tell me how much.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

figure around 15-20k for all shipping, taxes, modifications...ect


or you can skip some of the charges and register it as a kit car...but check state laws first


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

DHOC_2000 said:


> Hey I have a problem, I have a friend in the NAVY that can get me a Skyline really cheap from Japan, but I wanna know how much I have to spend trying to make it legal in the U.S you know license plate and all that please tell me how much.


I think it depends on what state you live in. some states have different emissions policies. some states dont have any emissions, like Oklahoma (this is what I hear). Japan's emissions policy is not as stringent as the US's, as evidenced by the Mazda RX8 debacle. Generally, "really cheap" cannot be applied to the skyline simply because any skyline I have seen has been at least in the 19-55K range depending on the year.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Doesn't matter on the state. The vehicle has to fit US EPA requirements, which apply no matter what state it is going to, despite weather they require emissions checks or not.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> Doesn't matter on the state. The vehicle has to fit US EPA requirements, which apply no matter what state it is going to, despite weather they require emissions checks or not.


See? What he said.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

So plain and simple ?!?!? Why the hell are Skyline not legal in US when we got peeps driivng around in 68 mustangs, GTOs, and and these diesil engine trucks? WTF !!!!!
please enlighten me !!!

is it they need to remain exclusive ?!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

CALIGULA said:


> So plain and simple ?!?!? Why the hell are Skyline not legal in US when we got peeps driivng around in 68 mustangs, GTOs, and and these diesil engine trucks? WTF !!!!!
> please enlighten me !!!
> 
> is it they need to remain exclusive ?!


dude, you have no idea what your talking about. a skyline is a right-hand drive car. do you see many of those driving around, besides mail trucks? no. and what the hell do mustangs and gtos have to do with skylines not being legal here???


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> Doesn't matter on the state. The vehicle has to fit US EPA requirements, which apply no matter what state it is going to, despite weather they require emissions checks or not.


My question to you is who is going to enforce that. If the car is registered on the state level. You can always turn yourself in or get pulled over by the FBI I guess.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

It's enforced by customs upon arrival. Since it's not US spec, only an RI (registered Importer) can pick the vehicle up. (In other words, when the car arrives, you can't just go to the dock and pick it up) The RI then has to modify the vehicle to US spec and submit the paperwork saying that it meets NHTSA and EPA standards. Once that's done, they receive that vehicle's assigned VIN and the are allowed to release the vehicle to the owner.

All of this is done before the vehicle is registered on the state level.


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> Doesn't matter on the state. The vehicle has to fit US EPA requirements, which apply no matter what state it is going to, despite weather they require emissions checks or not.


I was stating that if the car is registered at the state level, who is going to enforce the EPA regs, for example if its registered as a kit car when brought in parts and assembled in the USA for example. Registered with plates in a particular state. My point being EPAs hands are tied they are not going to red flag every kit car in each states DMV database and question all possible EPA non compliment. Chances are if you were lucky enough to buy an assualt rifle when they were legal in California you are violating a few state as well as federal laws right now by that gun just sitting at your house, The thing is no one is going to enforce that unless Elliot Ness is out to get you.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The subject of this thread was about legal requirements. You asked who enforced that, Customs/US DOT does, prior to the vehicle being released so that it can be registered in a state. 
The vehicle HAS to get through US Customs (legally requires US EPA standards to be meet and proven prior to release) before it's registered on any state level. So whether the state requires emissions checks or not doesn't matter.

You're last post refers to an illegally imported vehicle that Customs missed. If that occurs, congratulations, you've got an illegal can of worms (I mean car) that is just not worth it.

The fact is, if you can't afford to import a Skyline legally, you definitely CAN'T afford the fines/etc. when you get caught with an illegally imported one.


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> The subject of this thread was about legal requirements. You asked who enforced that, Customs/US DOT does, prior to the vehicle being released so that it can be registered in a state.
> The vehicle HAS to get through US Customs (legally requires US EPA standards to be meet and proven prior to release) before it's registered on any state level. So whether the state requires emissions checks or not doesn't matter.
> 
> You're last post refers to an illegally imported vehicle that Customs missed. If that occurs, congratulations, you've got an illegal can of worms (I mean car) that is just not worth it.
> ...


You can legally import one as parts and assemble it. Your right, if you bring in a complete car without declaring it you are smuggling it which is illegal. There are a few other show or display condition which allow you to bring a complete car in which could allow you to register it at the state level. This of course would be a legal grey area but once again there is virtually no enforcement of this till someone tries to sell a car and twenty people contact the EPA and NHTSA then the seller will get in trouble. They no longer can just ignore the issue.

This is what companies like Evolutionimports is doing, are they scammers for doing it? No, not really because they provide you a product that you pay for as advertised, are they unethical, of course. 

My point anyways and not trying to start an argument, is you dont have to pay 15 thousand plus to legalize a Skyline. If you want to live life without sin and to the capital E ethically as well as morally then yeah go ahead and pay the 15 grand if it helps you sleep at night. As far as the kit car law you can be federally compliant as well as state legal but the key here is it depends on the state.

I have registered a few cars that are RHD and got them insured as well as had claims paid on them without a problem, go ahead and save the 15 grand but dont go on the internet and show pics of your new Skyline.


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

I dont know that much about US importation and licensing laws but I would suggest checking your local state laws for clarification. I know in Ontario Canada if a car is at least 15 years old you can import it and license it legally without having to make any modifications. Since the R32 Skyline was introduced in Japan in 1989 we can actually own and drive some of them! Hopefully you have a similar loophole in your laws. 

Either way it may still be a good idea to import the Skyline and if you cant afford to legalize it then you might be able to sell it for a profit. Some people may pay more not to have to deal with the hassles of importing a car. 

Also check www.motorex.net for a complete list of their pricing for a fully legal conversion.

Hope this helps


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

AK47 said:


> You can legally import one as parts and assemble it.


No, this is an illegal import. A production car (Skyline) does not qualify as a kit car. This has been covered MANY times. Another problem with this, is due to the Skyline being unibody (Chassis is actually part of the body, cannot be seperated). This means the car has to be cut in pieces. Some people may like to buy a car pieced back together, not me, especially a Skyline.



AK47 said:


> There are a few other show or display condition which allow you to bring a complete car in which could allow you to register it at the state level.


The Skyline cannot be imported under this clause. Because two of the questions they ask for import evaluation are yes:
"Whether a vehicle of the same make, model, and model year has been determined eligible for importation pursuant to 49 CFR Part 593. " - Yes, the petition by Motorex was approved.
"Whether more than 500 of the vehicles were produced." - obvious yes.
Also, here's the list of approved/disapproved vehicles. The Skyline has never been approved, and if you look at the cars on the disapproved list you'll realize it will never be approved.
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ShowDisplay/sdlist.html



AK47 said:


> This is what companies like Evolutionimports is doing, are they scammers for doing it? No, not really because they provide you a product that you pay for as advertised


Evolution Imports is not an RI. They are an illegal business/scam site. Most people who deal with them do not get any product provided for what they pay. If they were legal, they would list an actual physical address, not a PO Box! That is a major flag that it's a scam site. They rent out business Units/Suites, and move as required when authorities get complaints of people paying and not seeing or getting any product. That's why the Better Business Bureau has them on file for unanswered complaints and list several addresses like I mentioned:
http://www.orlando.bbb.org/newsearch2.asp?ComID=07330012002719



AK47 said:


> I have registered a few cars that are RHD and got them insured as well as had claims paid on them without a problem


I know several people who have done this with similar vehicles that have LHD US versions available (RX-7, S13/S14, Honda Civic/Integra). It's again, not legal, but it's a hell of a lot easier to do/get away with because it's got a matching US variant. The Skyline doesn't have that luxury, it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

Really you guys are Motorex best advertising.
Just on the Evolution imports thing you should have quoted my whole phrase. I said they were unethical so when dealing with them, it is at your own risk. Please dont just take what I say out of context because I will not recommend anyone to go through them.

Loopholes to get the car past customs change every 90 days pretty much and that is what alot of these grey car companies do. Grey car= legal grey areas. They actually change there importation methods around 4 times a year I have noticed.

History lesson for today is if the south won the war we could all register Skylines at the state level and tell EPA and NHTSA to F Off. But that would not be a good trade off for the other rights people would lose.

Bottom line is you dont have to pay 15 grand to legalize a car. It really is a question of ethics, regarding the kit car thing I do see it coming up in future in the courts so we will see how they rule at the federal level. The kit car laws differ state to state though. If I started quoting laws then everyone on this board would go to that state and try to register there Skyline. I am not condoning any unethical or illegal behavior merely showing people their options.


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> I know several people who have done this with similar vehicles that have LHD US versions available (RX-7, S13/S14, Honda Civic/Integra). It's again, not legal, but it's a hell of a lot easier to do/get away with because it's got a matching US variant. The Skyline doesn't have that luxury, it sticks out like a sore thumb.


I may have just messed up the quote thingy. 

Anyways to clarify You are inferring that I have done something Illegal. I have not done anything of any nature that involves VIN swapping or other serious crimes. CHP was the ones that actually gave me a VIN, that is all I will say on that. To prosecute me you would have to prosecute them also on the court papers.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> So plain and simple ?!?!? Why the hell are Skyline not legal in US when we got peeps driivng around in 68 mustangs, GTOs, and and these diesil engine trucks? WTF !!!!!
> please enlighten me !!!
> 
> is it they need to remain exclusive ?!


cuz most of the old cars are past the smog year cut off, or they pass smog

and diesils dont poullute nearly as much as cars do, hence why diesil cars/trucks are never smoged


----------



## DHOC_2000 (May 30, 2005)

OK OK I'm kind of confuse cause I dont know much about EPA and that but ok so what you guys are trying to say is that I need to forgget about the Navy and find a company that can import a car from Japan, ok? well then is the company will do all the paper work to do it legal or I need to do it? And I live in Brownsville TX, this city is in border with Mexico, so if it is too much work to make it legal I better go and make it legal but in Mexico from where I'm from. So finally I need web sites of copanies that can import me a car from JApan legal and then where or who I need to contact to make the car legal, and about money, I dont really care how much I will spend cause all I want is my deam car a Skyline.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

DHOC_2000 said:


> OK OK I'm kind of confuse cause I dont know much about EPA and that but ok so what you guys are trying to say is that I need to forgget about the Navy and find a company that can import a car from Japan, ok? well then is the company will do all the paper work to do it legal or I need to do it? And I live in Brownsville TX, this city is in border with Mexico, so if it is too much work to make it legal I better go and make it legal but in Mexico from where I'm from. So finally I need web sites of copanies that can import me a car from JApan legal and then where or who I need to contact to make the car legal, and about money, I dont really care how much I will spend cause all I want is my deam car a Skyline.


you will spend at least $80,000 on this, i dont know who does it anymore but expect to shell out between $80k and $100k+


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

Once again this is a Canadian site operating out of Toronto so it may not be of any interest to you but someone involved in this company does post on the Canadian section of this forum (under regional). 
www.japaneseimports.ca

There is also a Spanish section under the regional list so you might be able to find out something if you search there.


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

I know of a reputable company in Texas that will bring it in for you. They are getting me a car and I have people you can contact that have bought cars from them.

Edited: that is to make your car state legal, If you want it fully federally legal you would have to go through Motorex but they are under federal investigation right now and a few of the owners will be getting their cars confiscated by customs in the next year.

Send me a PM and I will give you all the info on the company.


----------



## szyslack (Jul 1, 2005)

u ve to pay like the 150% of the car in bonds n to make it legal is like 20k sumthin like that


----------

